# flies



## gmleath (Nov 10, 2014)

i have been freshwater fly fishing for a little over a year now and i am looking to get an 8 wt fly rod for fishing Galveston bay. does anyone have any tips on flies to use down there for reds? i am also looking for some patterns that i could learn how to tie on the vice. i am 13 going onto 14 so the easier the fly the better. all input appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Simple clousers will get it done. Pretty easy and straight forward to tie. If you can, www.theflystop.com is a good place for really cheap flies if the tying thing doesnt work out.

capt


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

For sight fishing reds, I have had good luck using a crab imitation made with a sponge body and rubber legs. It lands lightly and doesn't spook the fish.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Redfish Crack Fly*

Here is a video by Scott Null. I used this fly alot.

Joe


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

http://www.rockportflyfishers.com/flies/flies.html


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Get me an address (if your parents are cool with it) and I will send you an assortment of the flies I tie up. 
Matt


----------



## gmleath (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the video backcast/joe. i have tied a few and am starting to get the hang of it. The video was very helpful and made the fly easy to tie.

Garrett


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

If you can take a trip with Scott Null aka "Letsgo" you will learn alot. He guides off an EastCape Fury. Good guy. glad video helped.

Joe


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree wih Backcast, crack fly, a clouser and a popper or two is all you need to get started.


----------

